# Humane DIY drop trap for ferals



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I came across this Youtube video while I was looking for something else, but I found it very interesting! It would be easy to make and inexpensive. My guess is you can trap many cats at once this way. I'm not sure how practical it would be for multiples but thought it worth posting anyways.....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They're great for catching impossible-to-trap cats. My friend the trapper/rescuer and I are saving to import one from the US. Including shipment, it costs us $200.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't you make your own like the one in the video?? It's really just PVC piping and mesh. I'm sure it would not be a fraction of that cost!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, we were discussing that this evening indeed. The challenge is making it foldable, otherwise it won't fit in the car.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

DH built a large cage with a wooden drop door/rope set up and that is how we caught BB. He refused to get into any other trap. I kept food away in the morning and put tuna out around 1pm and he ran in. We had the string with the patio door slightly open and pulled the moment he got in. Now he won't leave *smile*


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wallycat, do you have a photo?


----------

